# Is this really a 53 schwinn?



## ffjmoore (Feb 19, 2012)

My friend dropped this bike off to me. He said he thought it was a 52 or 53. He got it from a guy who owned a bike shop. This was the display bike in the front window and when he closed the shop he took the display bike and it sat at his house. I looked on the drop out and under the crank for a s.n. but found none. The cranks on this thing are super short. The guy told him they were wheelie cranks or something like that. Any help IDing it would be greatly appreciated. There is no headbadge or holes for one. The only thing i could see that said schwinn was on the crank seal and on the seat.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 19, 2012)

Not a Schwinn


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2012)

Ditto ,not a Schwinn.The paint scheme doesnt look like any Schwinn I remember or have but I'm no expert


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 19, 2012)

The welds aren't Schwinn and the frame curves to much at the archs to be any Schwinn.


----------



## how (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like the crank ring and arms could be off a Schwinn pixie or somthing,,but on a whole,,the bike is a disaster lol
and not a Schwinn...looks like maybe a Rollfast a fullsize person could do some damage to his knees riding that for too long.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 20, 2012)

If that was the display window bike I would be afraid, very afraid, to think what the back room looked like.


----------



## snickle (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats interesting, the rear dropouts appear to be "crimped" to the frame?


----------



## EXP Jawa (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like there are several similarities to an AMF that I have.  The crimped dropouts and fork look very much the same, but clearly the curvature of the downtube and cantilever tubes are different.  Similar construction though, I think.


----------



## jabs (Feb 20, 2012)

not a schwinn- the forks are not schwinn and the frame is weird, but cool bike.


----------



## ffjmoore (Feb 20, 2012)

EXP Jawa said:


> Looks like there are several similarities to an AMF that I have.  The crimped dropouts and fork look very much the same, but clearly the curvature of the downtube and cantilever tubes are different.  Similar construction though, I think.




Do you have a picture of the frame where the rear fender bolts just bellow the seat?


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 21, 2012)

Frankenbike.


----------

